# New to fly fishing, clear fork, brown trout



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

I am a avid fisherman, I normally just bait cast. I catch plenty of trout. But I'm moving to fly fishing for a challenge, I was looking for tips, on fly fishing in general, what flys to use, where to fish on the clear fork, just any information for newbies !


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I've only ever fly fished for warm water species so I know absolutely nothing about trout fishing but as far as fly fishing in general goes my best advice for you is when you are casting remember this...

Power is nothing. Timing is everything.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

As for tips, just skim/search through some of the threads on here. There's a good handful of newbie ones. For trout if you're using nymphs or dries presentation is everything. When using nymphs you have to keep your fly along the bottom and have it flowing naturally with the current. When using dries again make sure it's flowing naturally with the current and you're not creating "drag" as in the fly isn't going faster or slower than the water. Streamers you don't have to worry about having a perfect drift or anything, as it immitates a baitfish/crayfish/etc. You can strip it, or I like to nymph fish with streamers and give it a twitch once in a while. 

And as BassAddict said, timing is more important than power when casting. Hard to see if your doing it right without actually watching you fish, but watching videos, reading books, etc. will help you. Heck, if your fly gets from point A to point B and you're able to have a good drift it's a good cast imo. You'll get better with experience and practice.

In regards to the Clear Fork, when I fished it the other day I fished it in between Stoffer and Cutnaw roads and since the water was up and muddy I used dark colored streamers. Wanted to fish it down in the park but it was too high down there. Wish I could help more but I have only fished it a couple times.

If you have any questions feel free to ask and we'll try to help you out. And welcome to the addiction! Beware, it can ruin your life if you let it lol.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

There are trout in clearfork? That is awesome. Did not know that


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, it's one of like 5 or so streams in Ohio that are stocked with trout. Not counting the clubs and the Erie steelhead rivers, and the brookie streams.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Mad River outfitters usually has a recently updated river report on their web page with good advice on what they are hitting.


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm going this weekend.. I have wolly buggers , and Im going to try streaming is that useful at this time of year? I have a black pattern ... Any tips on that... How do I present the fly ?


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

The only flies I use when I fish the Clear Fork River which is part of the Mohican River which runs through the Mohican State Park is Wolly Buggers, Zonkers, and Zonker Bonkers....I usually catch a mixed bag of fish including Carps, Walleye, Brown Trout, Bass and Crappies...and a few of the Bigger Gills and Rock Bass...I use Wooly Buggers tied on a #6 2x long hook and use all olive or black....Zonkers I use a all white pattern with a silver mylar cord for the body...and Black with Gold mylar cord for the body....The Zonker Bonker I use White dumbell eyes with black pupils, white crystal chenille for the body and white rabbit zonker strips.....


----------

